# 4x4 Triforce example solve game



## V Achyuthan (Dec 8, 2021)

R' U2 B' R F2 D2 R' F U B2 L2 F D2 B' D2 F' U2 D2 F U2 Rw2 Uw2 F' R2 U' Rw2 B2 Rw2 R2 D' Fw2 R F' Rw' B' F' D Uw Fw Rw2 B2 R2 Uw' Rw2 B
z2 D2 r' D r B u' r' U2 r u' y U2 r U2 r' // U and D centres
3u2 R2 u2 R D2 U' R L' U2 L U' R U2 B2 // 1x2x4
R' m U2 m' R U R' u R u m' U2 m R' u' U' R F' U F u' B U' B' R' U2 u' m U2 m' // dM quads
u' R u F' U F R 2U2 R' u' R' // 1/2 centres
u2 R U' R' 2U F' U F u' R2 U R' U' R u // 5 U/D edges
U' F R F' U' R' // EOLE
u2 R2 u' F2 u R2 u' F2 // L6W
U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U2 R2 U' R2 // DCAL
y R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F' // CxLL
2U2 m' U2 m u' U2 m' U2 m u U2 m' U2 m U2 // 5e5x
140 STM

Next : F2 R2 D2 R' B2 R' B2 L2 U2 R' D2 L B' F D' R D2 L U' R' F Fw2 R L' Fw2 B R' D2 U2 F' Rw2 F' L' R2 Uw F D2 B2 Uw R2 Rw Fw' D' U R2 Uw' U


----------



## V Achyuthan (Dec 10, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : F2 R2 D2 R' B2 R' B2 L2 U2 R' D2 L B' F D' R D2 L U' R' F Fw2 R L' Fw2 B R' D2 U2 F' Rw2 F' L' R2 Uw F D2 B2 Uw R2 Rw Fw' D' U R2 Uw' U


z y D' U' r U' r2 f' U' f F u r U2 r' // U and D centres
L R u2 y R' D' L2 D' U' L' U L2 U L' U' L U2 L' // 124
F' U2 F u' R' L F2 L' U u2 m U2 m' u R2 L F L' // dM quads
u2 R' u U' R2 U R u2 R' // 1/2 centres
R' U2 R u' R' U2 R u' R' U R2 U' R' u // 5 U/D edges
R2 F' U2 F R U2 R' // EOLE
u2 R2 u R2 u F2 u' F2 u F2 // L6W
F' U' F D' F' U F D // DCAL
y R' U' R' F2 R U' R U R' F2 U R // CxLL
R2 u2 R2 u2 R2 // Parity
u2 m' U2 m u m' U2 m u m' U2 m u' m2 U' m2 U' m U2 m' U // 5e5x

Next : B' D B' R2 B' L2 D2 L2 B U2 B R2 B2 R U2 F L' D L' R Rw2 F' R' Uw2 F' L Fw2 F2 Uw2 F R Fw2 B2 D Fw2 Uw' D' F Rw D2 B' Rw R B Uw2


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 10, 2021)

Do you main Triforce on 4x4 or do you just find it fun?


----------



## V Achyuthan (Dec 11, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Do you main Triforce on 4x4 or do you just find it fun?


main


----------

